# Displaying Replica Black powder revolvers



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I would like to hang and display some replica black powder revolvers that my dad had purchased. He kept them in their boxes locked in a gun cabinet. Obviously, safety is first concern but I'm not sure if these would fall into the category of a firearm?? He passed away in October and I am creating a sort of tribute wall in his honor and I have bows that he built and other hunting and archery items on display and would like to add these revolvers. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

these may be non-firing replicas...so that may answer my own question. I don't have them here with me will have to check them out


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

maybe that's why my mom said she never recalled him taking those to the gun range


----------



## Terry Sheline 1 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have a few black powder pistols as well and have put them on display, I made a small wood cabinet and stained it in dark walnut, I used small J hooks to hang them with inside the cabinet, then I covered the face with thin Plexi glass, really made a nice display piece in the living room.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I'm going to call Cabela's for confirmation... But I'm thinking these are not non-firing replicas.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Pictures of tribute wall I did for my dad who recently passed...included are some handmade bows that he made and 4 replica black powder revolvers.
The knives are hanging from a plaque which is my last name...Wash


----------



## EyeGottem (Sep 20, 2014)

iceman said:


> Pictures of tribute wall I did for my dad who recently passed...included are some handmade bows that he made and 4 replica black powder revolvers.
> The knives are hanging from a plaque which is my last name...Wash


Looks great


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Really nice. So sorry for the loss of your father.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Your tribute wall is great!


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Appreciate the kind remarks


----------

